
Is cancer a mitochondrial disease? - sjcsjc
https://joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com/2017/10/01/is-cancer-a-mitochondrial-disease/
======
tcj_phx
This piece opens strong, wanders in the darkness, then has a strong
conclusion:

> Damaged mitochondria can also cause cancer even when their DNA is intact,
> and Seyfried (after Warburg) makes a strong case that mitochondrial damage
> is the root cause of cancer. Inflammation is probably the single worst
> source of mitochondrial damage. Do we need one more reason to minimize
> inflammation?

~~~
mrfusion
How does damaged mitochondria cause cells to divide uncontrollably?

Also wouldn't this idea suggest we should see cancer in cells with the most
mitochondria? Muscles?

~~~
tcj_phx
When the mitochondria are fermenting sugar instead of burning it, the cells
don't have enough ATP to fully repair themselves.

~~~
mrfusion
So the mitochondria damage the cells nuclear DNA which then makes the cell
divide uncontrollably?

But the experiment mentioned in the article doesn't support that? They took
the damaged nuclear DNA and couldn't get a normal cell to go cancerous with
it.

So I'm wondering if somehow the mitochondria is actually affecting the cells
behavior and division?

~~~
tcj_phx
Not really an expert in these matters, I'm just somewhat familiar with the
theory presented in the linked article. I don't feel capable of responding to
your specific questions with anything more than speculations, so I apologize
for not replying more fully.

